# Love the cartoony images



## Sigurd (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm sorry if this isn't the right place for this comment but I had to say I love the cartoony section illustrations. 'Forums' with pitchforks and torches is a hoot.

I don't know if they work as well shrunk but on the opening page they're magic.

Sigurd


----------

